
Cryptonomicon - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/03/09/cryptonomicon
======
manny
This book is great. Cryptography. Pirates. Finux. Battle scenes. Fantastic
wit.

What more can you ask for? Definitely a must read.

------
davidw
Kind of off topic, but this book is fantastic hacker reading - in my opinion
at least. If you don't actively dislike Stephenson for some reason (de
gustibus non est disputandum), and haven't already read it, this book is worth
a look.

~~~
anirbas
And if you do dislike Stephenson based on his other writing, this is still
certainly worth a try. I thought it was excellent, but didn't enjoy his other
books (other than Snow Crash).

------
mixmax
It always bothered me that Enoch Root dies in Sweden during the second world
war (page 541 in my copy) and then suddenly appears in a Manila prison in the
90's (page 860)

I mean what's up with that? He's a main character - did Neil Stephenson just
forget that he killed him earlier in the book or what?

~~~
msb
He has an elixir which allows him to be resurrected. He uses it in the Baroque
Cycle as well as Cryptonomicon. If I remember correctly he also uses it to
revive Bobby Shaftoe.

~~~
davidw
Right - in Sweden, when he dies, Hacklehaber stays in the room with him, and
then walks out with some guy under a sheet, which is evidently Root.

~~~
mixmax
Aah, always wondered about that.

Thanks for clearing it up.

~~~
davidw
There are a bunch of other things that are also a bit clearer if you read the
Baroque cycle, which also add to a rereading of Cryptonomicon, like the
Samurai swords in the trunk of the Shaftoes' car.

------
bayareaguy
The parts involving Goto Dengo were for me the most interesting.

